# Made a DVD-Video with Nero 7, NO SOUND!!!



## rocket1406

Hi. I'm a noob with my DVD burner.

This is what I had:

Folder with:

Video_ts bup
Video_ts ifo
Video_ts vob
Vts_01_0 bup
Vts_01_0 ifo
Vts_01_1 vob
Vts_01_2 vob
Vts_01_3 vob
Vts_01_4 vob


I opened Nero Express --> Videos/Pictures --> DVD-Video Files --> Add --> Highlighted all of the above mentioned files --> Clicked Add, Finished, Burn

I put the DVD in my DVD player and it has the menus and everything, but when you play the videos, they have no sound.

What did I do wrong? (I did not add a Video_TS folder to Nero, just the files... is this the problem?)


----------



## rocket1406

bump


----------



## The_Other_One

I've never used that software, but I've run into similar problems...  Do you have to import MPEG2 videos, or will anything import?  If you're limited to MPEG2 videos(IE it doesn't convert files for you) check your audio format.  Some programs will attempt to encode to a MPEG2 format compatabile with DVD players, but it won't be totally compatable.  Or I've also seen some that if the format's a little off(IE 192Kbps rather than 224Kbps) or there's a small glitch, audio will just be disgarded.


----------



## Starman*

Nero Express will take care of the folders.  If you look at the dvd in Explorer (cancel any autoplay that occurs) you should see the video_ts folder.

For full compatibility audio should be wav (takes a lot of space) or ac3.  I've never had problems with mpeg2 audio on my player but some may.

I presume the dvd plays OK on your pc?

Starman*


----------

